# Probleme mit /usr/local/bin/curl



## newbi_1 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich weiss nicht mal wo im großen Forum ich meine Frage hinstellen soll?

Ich habe eine php Programm und daraus soll eine Datei auf einen anderen Server mit Hilfe von /usr/local/bin/curl übertragen werden. Das klappt auch wunderbar, solange kein Sonderzeichen im Dateinamen ist. Wie maskiere ich diese blöden Sonderzeichen?


```
exec ("/usr/local/bin/curl -S -T ./reiwork/übertragungsfile.pdf -P 21 -data-binary -v -u user:password ftp://zielserver/../../dokumente/import/übertragungsfile.pdf.pdf");
```

Wo setze ich die Anführungszeichen und welche setze ich?

Bitte helft mir!! Danke


----------

